# I am being too hopeful?



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Could tests whether HPT or the clinic urine tests be wrong? I had my EC on 14th April and then had a 2day ET on the 16th. My OTD was today (28th) and all a BFN. I was being so hopeful during the 2ww as I had a few classic symptoms. I have even been burping a lot and that is not me at all. (I am a lady!) I've started brown spotting this morning, which I am assuming will be the start of AF. Got cramping also - although I do not have cramping when I normally see AF. Its always been sore boobs! And these I have not except a bit heavy then usual.

Could HCG hormones be released later/slowy that its still way to early to detect? Is my embie still growing, still snuggled up? Why have I not seen AF so soon if embie has not stuck?

Sorry guess I have too many questions going round in my head.  

Dots x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I really don't want to give false hope hun, as i said on your other thread -  but this does still seem a teeny bit early, particularly if it was a slow grower - you are only 12dp2dt.  i got a bfn on test day with my first, and she was a 14dp3dt, so another 3 days further on than  you are yet, technically speaking.

i'm sure your clinic gave you today as your date for good reason, so i don't want to suggest that they have got it wrong - but i know what i am like, and i would probably check again in another couple of days if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you had EC on 14 April and then ET on 16 April then you're only 12dp2dt today.....which would be like 14dpo (ie you're 14dpEC)

It may be a little early although without putting a dampener on things, most tests used at 14dpo/14dpEC should be around 99% accurate......but saying that, it does seem a little bit early to be testing.

I'm very surprised your clinic recommend testing at 12dpt as majority would advise testing 14dpt (for day 2 and 3 transfers) to ensure that there's enough HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo.  Clinics that do test at 14dpEC usually do blood tests and not pee tests as blood tests check the actual amount of HCG in your blood rather than just whether X amount is in your pee, depending on the sensitivity of the test.

I would perhaps continue with the progesterone support (whatever you're on) for a few more days and test again, at 14dpt as that should give you an accurate result at that stage.

As for the symptoms, I know it's hard but I really would try to not analyse anything as the HCG trigger injection you had before EC is basically same hormone as released from embryo so can cause pregnancy like symptoms....and all the symptoms you describe can also be side effect of the progesterone support you're on (as well as many other side effects)....again, very similar to pg symptoms....so symptoms alone aren't really a reliable way of determining pg because of all the drugs.

Fingers crossed for you if you test again in few days 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you so much Minxy for your advice and reassurance. I packed all my pregnancy books away in a box with my scan of my ET in the attic. Threw all out everything else. Then sat and ate chocs and pringles for the rest of the afternoon feeling num. But I will carry on with pessaries and see what happens. But I don't want to get my hopes high now.


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Sallywags, what did you do then when you got a BFN on OTD? But went on to be pregnant anyway? x


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Another thing though....my last ICIS I had EC on the 16th Nov and ET (3 day grade A) on the 19th Nov. ODT was 30th Nov and found out I was preggers! So that was 11dpt? Even so that pregnancy was snatched away so cruelly when I miscarried on christmas eve/day before I even got to my first 7 week scan, which would have been xmas eve.

So f**king unfair, to thin their are horrible families out there who don't look after their children or love them. These teenagers that get themselves pregnant and still smoking and drinking with no care in the world. The children I have to deal with at work and see them unloved or left on the streets whilst their mothers are too busy phoning the police to get back at their baby fathers.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh dotty  it is unfair - there is no justice in this IF lark.

My story is unusual, i think.  I bled from about 3 days before otd (heavy AF), and tested on test day and got bfn.  I drank myself into a bucket for two weeks before finding out i was actually pregnant after all.  I also had bleeding until i was 13 weeks.

I'm so sorry things haven't gone the way you hoped - sending you lots of


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

  I can completely empathise with you hun, I've had 5 early mc's/chem pgs (all under 6 weeks)...3 naturally and 2 with both our FETs.  I agree, life can be very cruel sometimes but it's amazing how resilient we can be....believe it or not, you will get through this, you'll pick yourself up, dust yourself down and move forwards...just keep believing.  

Each treatment cycle can vary, just as every pregnancy can vary....so although you got BFP at 11dp3dt (when embies were 14 days old), this time may be different.

Hang in there, test again and fingers crossed 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks again for support. I am being less hopeful each day. My brown spotting has turned a wee bit heavy now, although I thought it had stopped this morning. So AF is on way. 

Just a thought....anyone been taking aspirin? I was taking it because I was told it helps the lickle embie implant and will help not to miscarry. I was told this by two friends who have gone through IVF and my consultant said although no link, she I could take one 75mg tablet - which I have been.

Not sure what to do, been crying again this morning. 

Mandy D[/color]


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Dotty 

So sorry please look after yourself x 

dont loose heart.  

Re aspirin , I was told it was ok to take but was told to stop when i told the docs i started bleeding 

jane x


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Dotty
          I too cannot stop crying today     hubby has gone to work and feel so alone.
Unlike you AF has not even bothered to show up yet stopped all my meds last night that felt wierd.
Sending you big      in hope we can get through this and move on

  Tracy x


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh babe, I know its hard but please still try and cling onto hope (even if it's a tiny amount! I am trying to even though I've started to bleed a lickle now and bad period cramps). And remain positive. I have been reading so many different stories about getting BFN on OTD and then a few days later BFP. My friend did not realise she was preggers until past 8 weeks and she had her normal period (although she conceived naturally). So no sign of AF......may be good. 

I am a great believer in 'things happen for a reason'.......what the reason's for our BFN is not known, but I'm sure in time we will find out. Take care sending you lots of love and hope. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I had 'normal' AF for the first 3 months - in as much as i bled regularly (as well as some other bleeds in between!) at 4 weeks, full AF, 9 weeks, about 3-4 days, and 12 weeks.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dotty8 said:


> Just a thought....anyone been taking aspirin? I was taking it because I was told it helps the lickle embie implant and will help not to miscarry. I was told this by two friends who have gone through IVF and my consultant said although no link, she I could take one 75mg tablet - which I have been.


   I'm sure many of us can empathise with you hun 

As for aspirin, as long as your clinic/consultant are ok with you taking this then should be fine but you do need to ensure they've ok'd this (which yours has done  ) . Aspirin may seem pretty innocuous but it is an anticoagulent which means it prevents the blood from clotting too quickly/too effectively. It's usually prescribed for women who've had repeated IVF failures or recurrent miscarriages and who've been diagnosed with blood clotting disorders.

I'm prescribed it following 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages when I had tests which showed I had immune and blood clotting problems...but I have endo and a family history of blood clotting issues which is why I had the tests after only 2 early mc's (rather than the "usual" 3 recurrent mc's). I've taken it during natural cycles and during IVF treatment.....sadly we've still gone on to have 5 fresh IVF all BFN and 2 FETs, both were chem pgs/early mc's....and then another naturally conceived early mc last summer........BUT there are lots of ladies who swear it's helped things.

As for the bleeding.....as with sallywags....when I was pg 20 yrs ago I had no idea, no symptoms, normal red bleeding for several mths.......my friend had "proper" periods, no symptoms, no weight gain, completely unaware and only found out she was pg at 6mths....her son is going on 15 this year !!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG Minxy! Just read your profile. I've only just realised how to use this site a lickle bit more. I thought the world had ended for me but you have been through so much. I really pray  that you get twins with ur snowbabies, when you try next.

Do you think acupuncture works? I had two sessions of that, reiki and reflexology. Guess that didn't work either...latter although very pleasurable! Love and hugs. xxxxxxxx


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Dotty
          How are you today?  I am feeling a little clearer today still not had any more signs of AF   thats starting to annoy me know as I had them throughout my 2ww.
I hope you are feeling better thinking of you

  Tracy x


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Tracy,

Im not still feeling good. Im so sad. I cried and cried last night knowing that I wont ever be a mum. I feel as I have no purpose in life any more. Been shopping to cheer me up. Still didn't work. I was thinking of you last night hoping all is okay for you.

My AF is in full flow. I would test tomorrow and fingers crossed for you. Love and hugs.


----------

